# Snowball foaling thread - maiden - 5/13 colt*



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, Snowball is up on camera now. Here is her link http://www.marestare...lebittybritches

She is due May 8th, and is a Maiden Mare. Here is a side shot from yesterday


side shot from this evening


Here is an udder shot from yesterday


Udder shot from this evening


Any birthday guesses?????


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 11, 2012)

Being a maiden she hasnt read the rule book yet LOL but she has a nice udder started. I am going to say 3 1/2 wks time


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry about the cam down. Our computer restarted itself, so It was out for awhile.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 11, 2012)

Its cold here today, so im waiting a bit to let everyone out.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 11, 2012)

ok, is it just me, or has her udder grown today?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 12, 2012)

Great progress, well done Snowball. Sorry I haven't posted Kara, I have had a few crazy days plus all these foals popping out here



I will be back to watching at night from Sunday


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello Snowball, we were hoping that you would get your own thread so we can watch for you to have your new little baby.

She's looking good Kara, and moving pretty fast from the look of it. Not very good at guessing when mares will foal, especially maiden mares, but I would say approx 3 weeks maybe a little more???


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds like she should be on target for near beginning of may, her due date. But, I am going to try to keep a close eye on jer since she is a maiden. Not had a maiden foal before.


----------



## cassie (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Kara, sorry I haven't been around, but now that miss Laney has had her gorgeous little Tinkerbelle! Snowball will be up at all times.





10:24pm and she is swishing her tail and standing in the right hand corner...

date I'm gonna guess 5th May



not sure who daddy is so I wont guess colour... but she is lovely. and the foal will be gorgeous no matter what !


----------



## cassie (Apr 12, 2012)

Snowball down sternal resting at 11:27pm


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, I see a big change in her udder from one day to the next.... I dont think she will wait til May?


----------



## cassie (Apr 13, 2012)

standing quietly at 12:57am all is well


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok, sorry so late tonight. My daughter has her friend (also my neice) staying the night, and I had to get them all situated, and in bed. So, here are the pics from tonight. not much growth in the udder department today from yesterday. here is a side shot


here is a pic from the rear


And here is



daddy. I do not own Buckeye WCF Hot Toddy, but have permission from Getitia to post his pic.


Also, one more point I forgot to mention. Snowball is Lethal White Positive (tested)

Hot Toddy was tested negative for the gene, so hopefully nothing will be wrong, just a bit of info I wanted to pass along.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok, I only let Snowball out for a bit today, because it's rainy out. but her udder this morning shocked me! See what you guys think. she has been wierd today wanting more attention than usual. The post before this has her belly shot, rear pic, and pic of foal to be's daddy. What do you all think for a maiden?


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 14, 2012)

Her little bump is so neat and tidy. Her udder is looking really good too. I do think there is more filling required but she has obviously got her game face on so will have to be watched like a hawk me thinks.

Daddy is a Babe



This should be a gorgeous foal


----------



## Eagle (Apr 14, 2012)

I agree Karina, she might have a few days to go but I think we should watch her just in case she has other plans


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 14, 2012)

My mare who is not a maiden this year never got a V, so I dont count on that at all! She is progressing pretty quickly and nicely here. Should be a nice baby!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 15, 2012)

No udder development today, infact, it seems to have gone down a bit, but I know now (from this forum) that this can be normal in her development. Today was a BEAUTIFUL day here, and my horses enjoyed it so much!


----------



## cassie (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm glad your horses got to have a nice day nejoying the sun





11:37pm and Snowball is down sternal resting very nicely





wow Daddy is absoloutly STUNNING!! should be one very gorgeous little foal



I agree with the others maybe a few more days wait for this girl.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 16, 2012)

She has been restless this evening. Stayed up to watch a bit. But im sleepy, and she seemed to have settled down a bit. So off to get some rest


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 16, 2012)

3.50am and she's standing quietly up in the top corner of the cam - can only see her bottom half - but all looking relaxed and normal!

Like the others, I think she has a little more cooking to do yet, but being a maiden??????????


----------



## Wings (Apr 16, 2012)

is right for that stallion!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 16, 2012)

Snowball had some mushier poo today. I am going to post pics from this morning.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is her udder pic from this morning. down again this evening.


Here is a hooha pic, the other day it was even more elongated, but she doesn't like this picture taken (can't blame her!) lol


And here is a pic for fun! She LOVES her neck and chest scratched, and when my hubby does it for her, she smiles! She's silly


Lots of tail swishing tonight, and she was rolling earlier. She just doesnt seem to be able to get comfortable.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Apr 17, 2012)

shes a cutie and that belly and udder look great


----------



## Becky (Apr 17, 2012)

I think from yesterdays udder pic, she's looking pretty close. Shouldn't be too long now!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 17, 2012)

LOL she does look like she is smiling. How cute! I would always get discouraged when I saw Laney's udder went down.. it happened up to the last 2 or 3 days before she foaled so once it stays full it is almost go time!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 17, 2012)

She really is progressing! Watch her with excessive rolling. I have been told they try to reposition the foal and we have found in the past with excessive rolling (not counting just a good spring scratching) that many times there has been a dystocia- so heads up if you think she is rolling a lot. Turn out to move and excercise is great for pregnant mares! Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 17, 2012)

Here sre some pics of Snowball from today. Udder went down some again. Its ok, I dont want her to foal too early to risk any problems. I love this bonding time when we are waiting for our babies! It is so awesome to have one on one special time with our very special mares.


----------



## cassie (Apr 18, 2012)

she is still so little hehe poor thing must be really tucking that baby up! I'm watching her as she is a maiden I think she could still have up to a week to go. but needs watching very closely still.

Any pics for us of your little baby? did you decide on a name?


----------



## cassie (Apr 18, 2012)

snowball down flat at 2:28am


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 18, 2012)

HGFarm said:


> She really is progressing! Watch her with excessive rolling. I have been told they try to reposition the foal and we have found in the past with excessive rolling (not counting just a good spring scratching) that many times there has been a dystocia- so heads up if you think she is rolling a lot. Turn out to move and excercise is great for pregnant mares! Can't wait to see the baby!


Thank you for that info. Luckily it was just one or two rolls through the night, not excessive. But, I agree with you, I have heard the same.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 18, 2012)

cassie said:


> she is still so little hehe poor thing must be really tucking that baby up! I'm watching her as she is a maiden I think she could still have up to a week to go. but needs watching very closely still.
> 
> Any pics for us of your little baby? did you decide on a name?


Cassie I will post new pics of "Smokey" on Stormy's page later today! He is just a doll. So fun to watch jumping and frolicing. He is trying to wait patiently for Snowball to bring his new best friend, but for now, momma has been fun! Lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 18, 2012)

If any extra eyes are available tonight for Snowball that would be great! She is a maiden mare, her udder has gone up and down. It is not full tonight, so I didnt expect any baby anytime soon. But she has been very uncomfortable tonight, biting her sides, baby is moving I think its bothering her. But she is doing odd movements, and just acts different. she is stretching her body out alot, lifting rear leg oddly. Just a bunch of different things for her. Dont know what to expect? I wasnt expecting her to foal until closer to May or in May. So ???


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol, Diane, you are silly! We were having a convention. And I was lightly rubbing Snowball's belly ( you know doing that prenatal massage, lol) She seemed to like it. She was breathing kind of hard, judt not sure whats going on. Her udder is not full. Maybe just baby moving....


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 18, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I would place money that baby is moving around and making her uncomfortable. Looking down on her, it seems that she's still looking a bit lop-sided, so baby is probably causing some pressure discomfort. Her cam is up and we are watching her -- we all know about how maidens like to fool us -- so have no fear. We're here!
> 
> She's just standing quietly now. She may do some rolling to reposition baby a bit, and get more comfortable. Not to worry -- that always help move baby around and should make her more comfortable.


Ok, thank you!!! I think it is just positioning, because we could still see baby moving. I dont want her to foal while baby is not in position! Please no dystocias Lord. Amen.


----------



## cassie (Apr 18, 2012)

hey Kara I have snowball up. I agree she is looking restless tonight. has been up and down a bit already tonight... hmmm.

praying for a safe arrival for her baby when he/she comes





and where are the pics of Smokey?!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 18, 2012)

I must have been posting as you were posting Cassie! Thank you Diane, i have noticed baby seems to be Very far forward. She is 34.5 inches, and Buckeye WCF Hot Toddy is a big boy, he is under 38, but not sure how much? I hope she doesnt have any problems...


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 18, 2012)

I just dont think Snowball is gonna have a May baby... her movements and odd things really sound like what I've seen when they are pretty darned close. Man.... the wait...


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2012)

4.30am and she is out flat

after a long long sleep she is back up 5.30am and she is eating her hay


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you all SO much! Im thinking you could be right, she has April in mind! She really had me concerned for awhile, but thank you Diane for letting me know it all looked normal. That helped me get some sleep. We will see what her udder brings today!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2012)

I must admit she gave me a heart attack when I pulled her up, she was out for the count with her legs dead straight




I even shouted at her to get up which woke my dog up



then as if she heard me she bent a front leg to let me know she was still breathing



Do you think I worry too much ??


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 19, 2012)

LOL, I find my mares dont lay down at all the last 24 to 48 hours before foaling... just too uncomfortable. The calm before the storm, hahaha


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 19, 2012)

Haha, she scared me too lastnight all night!

I think she is a bit more comfortable tonight. But, all day she has had a clear liquid slowly leaking from her vulva. Still not much udder gain. It really seemd to slow down, for awhile, each day it would increase dramatically. But, she is making her own schedule i guess.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 20, 2012)

Mine dont usually pace or get fussy (unless a maiden because they have no clue, lol) but mine just dont lay down. I noticed it again this year after I put the breeder alert on Sol.... she never laid down AT ALL for two days- then the 3rd night- voila- set off the buzzer and she was in labor. She had tried to lay down once and popped right back up in seconds earlier that night as it was not comfortable. Some are so sneaky! Isn't this torture fun that we subject ourselves to? LOL


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2012)

yeah we are in it for the torture. Lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 20, 2012)

Not much udder development again. She was doing so well. Guess she read that list, and decided to put everything on hold..... Grrrrr. Silly girl. But still a bit of leaking from her vulva.......


----------



## cassie (Apr 20, 2012)

come on Snowball



how far along is she now kara?? I have her up with Sox I'll be watching on and off as I have stuff I need to do today but will watch when I can. 11:53pm she is standing quietly with her head to the wall...



LOL


----------



## cassie (Apr 21, 2012)

Snowball down flat resting 12:31am


----------



## cassie (Apr 21, 2012)

back up 12:42am


----------



## cassie (Apr 21, 2012)

back down sternal



lol talkin bout that kitty Diane, I saw her just standing there in the stable and had to look twice hehe thought Snowball had foaled LOL woops. then she ran off and I saw the tail hehe.

would love some pics of the kitties when you wake please Kara?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2012)

3.15am and she is eating


----------



## cassie (Apr 21, 2012)

is the camera going fuzzy for anyone else? its really bad for me... I might send Kara a text


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2012)

yes, it was o.k last time I checked so I don't know what happened. I can see her eating her hay though


----------



## cassie (Apr 21, 2012)

I just sent Kara a text... sometimes you can see her sometimes you can't... i wonder if they might have a storm... it was working fine before as you said... Kara said she will check it



thanks Kara, sorry to wake you


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 21, 2012)

Storms here messed with the connection, sorry! Thank you for the text Cassie!

Yes, kittens and momma are still under that feeder. I have a home for 3 of yhem when they are old enough already. She was just a stray cat who has adopted our barn. Lol. Oh im sleepy, going back to get some more rest. Night all!


----------



## cassie (Apr 21, 2012)

Night Kara, thanks for fixing cam, sorry for waking you.

naw thats so cute about the kitties



naww!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 21, 2012)

She is 323 days today, I believe. It is a rainy cold day today, so we left Snowballs stall door open. You might get a peak at Stormy and Smokey if they sneak in....


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 21, 2012)

Not much change in the udder department. Which is ok, no foaling allowed tonight here, it is too cold. Tommorrow is supposed to be a little nicer.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 22, 2012)

All is quiet so she might agree with you LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 22, 2012)

Good girl Snowball!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 22, 2012)

Snowball's udder has a little increase today, but not a ton. She is waiting for nicer weather I think.... Another cold night tonight here.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 23, 2012)

Still waiting, no major changes in the udder department. She does seem to be loosening up in the hooha area. Another cold night here. So, she is being a good mom, and holding on to that sweet baby until warmer weather gets here. tommorrow is supposed to be a bit warmer.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 25, 2012)

Still waiting on Snowball to show some changes. She seems uncomfortable tonight again...


----------



## cassie (Apr 25, 2012)

9:05pm and she is calmly eating her hay... any updates for us Kara?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 25, 2012)

Not much happening with Snowball. She really is playing the waiting game....... She was progressing so well, and quick, and now she just wants to take her time. As long as she cooks it to perfection, I am fine! I want a healthy momma and baby


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 25, 2012)

What a pretty girl can't wait to see this foal


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 25, 2012)

This is the major change she is giving me at the moment. Looks pretty elongated to me? Silly maidens, just never know....


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks like she is getting pretty relaxed.....


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow baby is going to fall out!


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 26, 2012)

I have been watching your mare and thread, and I am excited to see the changes! (I am going through my first mini pregnancy/foaling experience, so its nice to see your mares thread!)

The marestare sight says 1:18 am, and she just laid down (not flat out)


----------



## cassie (Apr 26, 2012)

wow that baby will fall out!!! lol come on Snowball



LOL


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2012)

1.58am and she has just got up


----------



## cassie (Apr 26, 2012)

Morning Renee



how are you?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Cassie, I am ok thanks but my allergies have started :arg! how are your hands doing?


----------



## cassie (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Renee



naughtly allergies!! I'm hating it! (we think that has what has caused my hands to be stupid grr)

yeah they are worse again



I have just started a new stuff that SEEMS to be helping... but on the weekend I forgot to wear gloves and I went out and put fresh straw and hay down in the stable, I came back in and I was SOOOOO itchy grrr and it was burning, so I really don't know what the heck is happening what I'm allergic to but I'm so over this LOL as I'm sure you are too!





going to try book an appointment to get an allergy test done but that usually takes months!



lol have to work on the weekend so we shall see how that goes


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 26, 2012)

Major storms and hail here right now!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2012)

Stay Safe.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 26, 2012)

Yea so finally some udder movement on Snowball. Here is a picture of her udder from this afternoon. It went down again tonight, but he hooha is SO very relaxed. Dont know what this silly girl is thinking....hmmmmmm


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok Ladies (and gentlemen), mark your calendars for 11 months! lol Candy Corn was covered today! She is my varnish appy mare who lost her foal back in August, and the one who was trying to steal Smokey (she has gotten much better.) I am excited, because with her previous owner she has had near leopard appy babies. So, with the Stallion (Smokey's sire) I'm hoping for a pintaloosa! But, dont get ahead of myself, we have ALOT of waiting to do, and hoping it took. Would you breed her again just incase? The stallion covered her at least 3 times today...... Thanks, sorry Snowball I stole your thread! haha


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 26, 2012)

I know I cant post something like that without her pic right? Well, here is one, it's not a great picture of her, but at least you can see her. My heart has went out to her, she mourned for a long time when she lost her foal (it never made it out of the sack) She is the one who inspired me to get cameras and marestare. A sad, hard learning process for us.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 27, 2012)

I put them together yesterday in a separate pasture for most the day. Separated them lastnight. Deciding if I put them together again today.... (I guess a mix of hand and pasture breeding, lol, if there is such a thing)


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks! I know he covered her at least 3 times yesterday. I'll see what happens today. My gelding and filly "let me know" she was in heat. We were going to wait till May to breed anyone, but since its so close, and she was clearly in heat we went ahead. Our stallion is now separate from the rest of the group, because with Stormy not knowing a date at all was tough! We are going to try it this way this year and see what results we get. It is so nice knowing at least a round about date. I have learned SO much in the past year or two! This site, and the friendly people, and just the experien,e has helped tremedously! Also, I am so lucky to live so close to Getitia and Les from Buckeye Walnut Creek. They have been so kind and helpful to us here.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 27, 2012)

Mares usually cycle for about a week and the end of the cycle is when they release the egg, so I would put her out with him daily then until she kicks him away. Then follow up in a couple of weeks to see if she comes back in season, repeat, LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome thanks Laurie and Diane. That is what my plan is to do! Hope it all works for the best. The funny part is she is 35.5" and he is only 26.5" but, by golly he can "get 'er done!" Lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 27, 2012)

I am so excited to clip her, we have never clipped her before, and I KNOW there is alot of spots lurking under there.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2012)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> The funny part is she is 35.5" and he is only 26.5" but, by golly he can "get 'er done!" Lol


Sounds like you are doing it perfect to get a due date






I always giggle when my little guy covers a bigger mare, he does little jumps and his back feet don't even touch the ground.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ha ha you guys are so funny!!! I am unfortunatly allergic to horses too!! I have to take some allergy meds before I head to the barn for a while! It stinks, but you gotta fight for what you love I guess!!


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 27, 2012)

Candy sounds like one of those mares that just loves being a Mommy.

Hope this takes and if not she'll be back in and it's certainly early enough to

cover her again, for next season.

I hand breed every other day and on the 7th day turn them out together and see

what transpires.

Those little guys always seem to know how to get 'er dun.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2012)

Kay I am allergic to horses too, what a bummer


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 27, 2012)

I know I always ask, why can't I be allergic to monkeys or bears or anything other than horses! Ha ha


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 27, 2012)

Great news. That's how I bred April. Let her out with Juan and the up at night so I could see what was going on. I will definately be watching next year in March for this little beauty.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, I am so excited! (even though, i have forever to wait)

He cover her again at least 2 times today, and they are separated for the night. will see what tommorrow brings. Supposed to be a cold, rainy day. But, i have been praying for nice weather, because my daughter has to work outside with her school, they are doing volunteer work for people in their yards, and just trying to help the community. So, nice weather would really be nice, as most the jobs are outside





Now, back to Snowball! Sorry Snowball, you have been upstaged





Snowball has some filling in her udder today, still doesnt look full, and could fill in her nipples more. Still VERY elongated in the hooha area.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 27, 2012)

I saw that too Diane, It was funny. And she is not normally laying down until late in the night. SO, she is resting up! I'd say anytime after Sunday night. The weather is supposed to warm up at nights in the 50's and 60's for low! Yipee! I am done with cold nights. Just got to get through 2 more Snowball, and then we are ready to see your little one.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 28, 2012)

Snowball's privacy shot from this afternoon. These poor girls. Would be rich if humans! Lol Lol



: jk


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep (ROTFL about the being rich part) - she is certainly getting ready. Come on Snowball, April is almost over. Dont prove me wrong and make us wait another week!

And I have enough allergy problems but would just die if I was allergic to animals too!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah it's not fun!! Come on snowball we need to see this baby!!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 29, 2012)

Sigh, not many changes on Snowball this evening. Udder about the same, big, but not completely full in the nipples. Same belly, same VERY long hooha.This is the last cool night for awhile, so anytime after tonight is good with me.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 30, 2012)

Well sigh.... looks like I was wrong and she is going to wait til May.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 30, 2012)

I am going to guess she has it May 4!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 30, 2012)

May 4th works for me.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, Not much change, but figured I would post some pics to see if anyone sees change?
udder this morning (was down this evening again)


----------



## MeganH (May 1, 2012)

I say May 6


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2012)

I say May 12th as it is my wedding anniversary so I could do with something to cheer me up


----------



## kay56649 (May 1, 2012)

Ha ha. I hope she has it soon so we can see this beautiful baby!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 1, 2012)

May 5th is the full moon, maybe then is my guess


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2012)

I'm not sure that she will hang on nearly another two weeks (sorry Renee!!) so I'm voting for the 6th.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 1, 2012)

Well, tonight most things are about the same, except her belly seems to he riding a little lower tonight. Not a V, but lower, but then again it could be that it was raining and she was soaked.... ?


----------



## Liz k (May 1, 2012)

I say May 3rd, and then if like my madian shell go 20 extra days just for you...Hahahahahaha


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 2, 2012)

ok, hubby moved the camera a little, I can finally see her in her "favorite" corner! Her udder was up again this morning, and down this evening. Like she has been doing for what SEEMS LIKE FOREVER!!! She still looks a little dropped to me, but who knows what she has in mind.....


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 2, 2012)

Here are the side shots from this afternoon, what do you think?


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

She is looking good, I guess it is up to her to decide when is a good day or night to foal


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

5.00am and she is eating


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 3, 2012)

I guess all the mares are going to leave us guessing..... And LOTS of waiting!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 3, 2012)

Snowball looking about the same tonight. Although, she seems to be slower, and not keeping up with the heard as much. But again, it was a VERY hot day here today, especially for early May in Ohio!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 4, 2012)

Sorry, our electric has been out for awhile. not sure why? No storms or anything that I know of.


----------



## kay56649 (May 4, 2012)

Even the tiniest sign can mean labor! Found that out the hard way!! Without my vet coming out to see one of our big horses, we would have never known she was going to foal that night!! She was kicking her stomach and pushing her butt up against the stall, but for some reason, we didn't think anything of it until our vet pointed it out!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 4, 2012)

Ok, we have udder fillage! Lol. Yeah! Fuller udder this morning, and she kept some of it this evening. (still not full nipples, but who knows what is "normal" for her) The storms are rolling in here now...


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 4, 2012)

10:11pm cam time and she is standing quietly in her corner.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 4, 2012)

What do you all think of the new view? Hubby fixed it for us.


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 4, 2012)

I love it!! Hubby did a great job. He's a keeper.


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2012)

Kara I love the new view



Thanks hubby, she can't hide now





2.40am she is eating her hay


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 5, 2012)

Thanks! He really is great! I am having a dilema. I am going to a wedding about an hour and a half away, I think I might leave Snowball in to watch her, not sure, I dont want any problems. Im going to snap some pics in a bit and let you guys see what you think.....


----------



## HGFarm (May 5, 2012)

Maybe she'll have a Kentucky Derby Day baby?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 5, 2012)

Ok, so here are the pics from this afternoon. to me she doesnt look quite ready. But since I am going to be far away and gone for awhile what do you all think? I need to leave here in about 30 minutes.


----------



## AnnaC (May 5, 2012)

She certainly looks close but I dont think she will foal today, so you should be safe to go.





But I wouldn't stay too long if possible! Babies seem to be popping out everywhere this weekend. LOL!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 5, 2012)

ok, thanks! I was thinking the same thing. I put her back in her stall, so any extra eyes would be appreciated! Thanks to everyone!


----------



## kay56649 (May 5, 2012)

My mare looked like that and her udder didn't fill completely until a few hours before she foaled. She didn't even have any milk until then either!


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2012)

she doesn't get any funny ideas until you get home


----------



## AnnaC (May 5, 2012)

*Me too!! Just relax Snowball, keep breathing gently - and KEEP THOSE LEGS CROSSED!!*


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 5, 2012)

Ok guys im on my way home! Im getting worried, I had my friend check on her, and she doesnt see anything. I hop and pray baby is not breech or this is a dystocia. Im trying to get there as fast as possible! Should be about 30 more minutes.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 5, 2012)

Praying for a safe foaling for you and Snowball! She's really pacing and pawing the ground.



ray


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 5, 2012)

Ok so no sign of foal or sack yet, how long should I let her be until we go in and see if the foal is in the right position? I dont want to cause infection.... We r home when people get around her she stops.....help!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 5, 2012)

Glad you made it home! I would just stay back and watch, kind of out of sight, if possible. When she is in full labor, she 'should' lay out flat and start pushing, with her legs out straight.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 5, 2012)

ok girl we are home, so you can foal. How long do I let her do this until i get concerned about positioning problem?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 5, 2012)

Really Snowball, now that we are HOME you just EAT!!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 5, 2012)

Ok, so now what? Did she stop her labor? Trying to decide if we should go out and feed everyone and go to bed or keep waiting......? Anyone?


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 5, 2012)

Snowball doesn't seem to be a happy camper. I'm watching



ray


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 5, 2012)

ok back to pawing, some flehming now, circling. Now maybe she is back to business.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 6, 2012)

Im going to have to get some sleep. Is there any night crew friends out there? Hubby and I have to teach the kindergarten Sunday school class in the morning.....?


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2012)

Hi, give me 20 mins to feed mine and then I can watch


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2012)

2.10am and all is quiet


----------



## lilysmom (May 6, 2012)

Man these girls are killing us. Dont they know they would feel so much better if they just let the foals out........Lets go Snowball. Lily is playing the same game. She is at 345 today!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 6, 2012)

UGH!!!















I am one sleepy lady! Thank you Renee for helping on the night shift here.



Now I dont know what to do , I have to teach Sunday School this morning, usually not back until 2, but can skip lunch to be back about 1. I can have my phone on for calls and texts, but cant leave. But, my friend may be available again to check if she does anything weird again. I had the perfect name picked out if she foaled lastnight (Hot Toddy's Moonlit Melody) Gets mommas name and daddys name, and the "super moon". Turns out the Super Moon is like April Fools Day here on Little Bitty Britches Farm


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 6, 2012)

Her udder this morning is about the same as yesterday maybe a bit fuller. Hooha looks like the baby could fall out. Im hoping she waits till we get back.... Praying please!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 6, 2012)

Geez, I thought for sure by the way she was acting that we would see a foal by morning! My girl is holding on, too. Full moon didn't mean a thing to her! LOL


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 6, 2012)

Sure hope she goes for you tonight she looks so ready


----------



## lilysmom (May 6, 2012)

I want to see someone have a foal tonight



anyone at this point. Good luck and hope yoru the lucky one!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 6, 2012)

She is back in from her short time in the pasture. I felt sorry for her, she needed out for a bit, hopefully to get that baby in position. I am hoping for tonight too, would be a perfect weather night.


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2012)

she sure isnt comfy tonight poor girl! hoping she goes tonight I'm watching as much as possible... I know its only early for you yet but if you want to get some sleep I'll be here for the next hour or two and I can msg you before I go to lunch then I can watch again after lunch...



just let me know, I'm watching anyway hoping she foals tonight for you!! fingers crossed!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 6, 2012)

She really does love brushing and belly rubs!

Her udder seems like it went down some-Ugh I'm going to loose my hair! :arg! her hooha is still long and puffy and can hardly stay closed. Im not really sure what to think.... :hmmm:


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 6, 2012)

Thanks all I am hoping too! lol


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2012)

Snowball just gone down sternal... resting but not looking comfy... I will keep a close eye on her just in case...


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2012)

back up, scratching her tummy, and swishing her tail... hmmm


----------



## kay56649 (May 6, 2012)

What is the link to the marestare?? I think she will go tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2012)

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=littlebittybritches

here is the link Kay





she sure is doing lots of little pees... and swishing of her tail.

I agree I think she is very close


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 6, 2012)

She has been acting different yesterday and today for sure. Im going to try and get some sleep for a bit. Then check on her. Thank you all for help. It is so nice knowing I can at least get a little sleep.


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2012)

no worries kara



I'll be here for the next half and hour... then I have to go home for lunch I am STARVING LOL

Snowball just had a visit from her Kitty friend, how are her kittens doing?

I'll keep Snowball up while I am at home for you as well... she is certainly worth watching atm.


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 6, 2012)

11:27 your time and she is pacing and looking very uncomfortable..


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2012)

andrea loves minis said:


> 11:27 your time and she is pacing and looking very uncomfortable..


I agree Andrea ALOT of pacing tonight!! not normal for her at all, she usually looks so comfy and snug in her nice stable, she isn't even eating her hay!!! so not normal for her! come on Snowball!! please foal soon


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2012)

1.50am and she is restless

2.10am she has calmed down and is stood in her corner


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2012)

2:09am playing statue in "her" corner... quietest she has been all night...


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2012)

down she goes. now sternal at 2:10am... I'm watching and I have my phone ready just in case...


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2012)

Snowball is FINALLY back up 2:38am

holding her tail out very high, just did a pee and lots of tail swishing... now eating her hay




lol


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2012)

signing off now, will try be on as much as I can tonight, but won't be around for the next hour as I have to do tills and feed the horses


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2012)

She hasn't been her usual quiet self tonight.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 7, 2012)

Kittens are doing well. They are.ztarting to venture out more, we found a home for 2 of them. So the rest need a home, then meed to find some extra $ to fix these stray cats. Snowball was so restless everytime I checked on her. Poor girl, she just needs to let us all see baby. So funny how each horse is different.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 7, 2012)

I let Snowball out for a bit, and going to put her back in, storms are starting to settle in. I am starting to see a "v" in her belly!









I have to leave for a bit to do a job, so if it looks like she is going into labor, please call or text. Thank you all so much!


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2012)

can we have some pics of her tummy when you get time


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 7, 2012)

Im on the road now, here is one I took while she was out. Not a great one, but for now........


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2012)

Not until she gets home though!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 7, 2012)

I can't believe she hasn't foaled yet!! I left this morning and thought I was going to miss it. Hope she holds on untill her mama gets home


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2012)

are you home yet Kara?

she is doing alot of pacing with her tail out... she does look like she has dropped I'm hoping she will go soon for you! of course after you get home!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 7, 2012)

I am home now, going to check on her now.


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2012)

I see you have let her out for a bit



do some rolling Snowball time to get that baby in to position


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 7, 2012)

eatting eatting eatting>>>>does she ever stop?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 7, 2012)

Here is her pic from this evening. Yes, all she does is eat eat eat!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 8, 2012)

Ok Snowball since you are sleeping so peacefully im going to get some sleep.


----------



## cassie (May 8, 2012)

I'm here watching for the next 2 hours so get some rest Kara



she is much more quiet then last night.


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

Morning Ladies and Ben



No baby during the night then





Looking at this previous pic it looks like Snowball has lost quite a bit of weight, Kara you might need to up her food and hay as little one is taking quite a bit from mum.

/monthly_04_2012/post-43955-0-18245300-1334104762_thumb.jpg

/monthly_05_2012/post-43955-0-47943200-1336446270_thumb.jpg

1.40am and she is stood quietly in her corner.


----------



## cassie (May 8, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing Renee, you can really see her hip bones even from the camera view... I would hate for her to get sick Kara, maybe could you top up her feed a little?


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

Could this be the quiet before the storm???


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 8, 2012)

I noticed the same thing. I have actually been gradually adding more feed for the past week. Hopefully it helps. I have Lso added in beet pulp. Poor girl, im feeding her almost double what I fed Stormy! She did have a much quieter night lastnight.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 8, 2012)

Thanks! I also have alfalfa pellets mixed in her feed, I will imcrease those too, she also hasnt been getting out to graze as much, and I think our hay has less valuable calories and nutrients, as it is still last years cut. We havent gotten more this year yet. I will increase her alfala and more feed too.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 8, 2012)

Udder about the same. Surprise surprise, right? I just gave her extra food a bit ago, I am running low on alfalfa pellets, so will have to make a run to the feed store.


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2012)

You are doing a great job Kara. May I ask approx how much she's getting weight wise in each feed? Dont forget that horses can only cope with so much food at a time, anything 'over the top' can get pushed through without being digested or used, probably more so with a heavily in foal mare who doesn't have much stomach room left anyway! Rather than make feeds bigger you will probably have to increase the number of feeds that you give her. Hay doesn't count because it is 'grazed' and is therefore reaching the tummy in a 'trickle' just like grass does. You also have some good grass available judging from your outside pictures, so do keep her out as much as possible as this will help.

I do hope she will foal soon, both for her sake and for yours.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 8, 2012)

She used to only get feed in the evenings, and I have increased to two times a day in the last almost week. I did not increase her evening feedings as it seemed like plenty. So sounds like I'm on track.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 8, 2012)

Ok, she is back in from grazing. I think she must be trying to grow a full size horse in there! Lol


----------



## HGFarm (May 8, 2012)

Dont forget this mare is also shedding her winter hair, so is going to look thinner than in earlier pics... I can't believe she has not foaled either.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 8, 2012)

Yes, she shed out a TON of winter woolies. looks like she didnt eat all her dinner in one sitting like she usually does. Wonder if that could mean something.....hmmmm...

Diane, I hope your granddaughter feels better, and you dont get it!


----------



## Wings (May 8, 2012)

Always hard when they are shedding and you're trying to pay attention to belly size!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 8, 2012)

She also is not resting in her "normal" area. I guess she knows we can see her there now! Lol


----------



## cassie (May 8, 2012)

she just got down and then back up real quick... went to eat something but didn't then paced a little and did what seems to be a mushy poop... lots of tail swishing...


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 8, 2012)

Just standing in her corner for now.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 8, 2012)

come on Snowball show your mama that pretty baby tonight


----------



## cassie (May 9, 2012)

yep she is all quiet now... come on Snowball!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 9, 2012)

I am seeing some udder development this morning! Yea! I had to run out and do another job, so call or tezt if you see anything please! Thank you! Maybe tonight? I'll let you all know what she looks like later on too....


----------



## kay56649 (May 9, 2012)

She looks good!!!! Hopefully it is tonight!


----------



## HGFarm (May 9, 2012)

If she wont lay down- or goes down and pops right back up, baby is probably in position or getting there. I usually find mine will not lay down the night or two before they foal!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 9, 2012)

Im home, going to let her out for a bit while I mow her pasture


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, so tonight is the first night Snowball has actually held milk in her udder aftrr being out! It went down a ton, but not like it has been for the past month! She really enjoyed her time outside today.


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 10, 2012)

How is snowball this morning?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 10, 2012)

She is out exercising this afternoon. Her udder looks about like yesterday morning. Not sure how long she is going to hold onto this baby! She laid down alot lastnight, hopefully resting for her big event SOON! Lol

Although, she can hold off for tonight if she wants, it is going to be a little chillier than it has for the past week or two.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 10, 2012)

Snowball held all her milk through the day! The first pic from this morning the next is from this evening. Sticky milk. Last pic is from her behind.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 10, 2012)

I'd say she's looking really close, especially with sticky milk! I just tuned in, and she's laying down. Sending safe foaling prayers.


----------



## Eagle (May 11, 2012)

2.20am and she is down sternal


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 11, 2012)

She HAS to be getting close! She had a rather boring night. I will let you all know how she looks this morning. I'm kinda glad she waited another night, the last 2 nights were only 46 and 41! Good momma she knows what she is doi.g.



tonight supposed to be about 50, so no more excuses Snowball! Lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 11, 2012)

Woohoo look at that udder! Good girl Snowball! I have to be out for a bit if anyone is able to watch her for me that would be great!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 11, 2012)

wow her udder is filling!!



Come on Snowball!!!


----------



## HGFarm (May 11, 2012)

OMG, we'll see if she waits for nightfall! Holy crap, she is ready NOW.


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 11, 2012)

Comon Snowball!! we're waiting



. Udder looks good to me. Looks like she's ready.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 11, 2012)

Snow ball kept her milk again, and looks like it did this morning. Hubby and I had a busy day, and are exhausted! We had to clean a HUGE 4 bedroom 3 bathroom from floor to ceiling so it would be ready for sale. Just now getting dinner. Going to settle in and suggle up and watch a movie.




So, anytime Snowball, all eyes on you!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 11, 2012)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Snow ball kept her milk again, and looks like it did this morning. Hubby and I had a busy day, and are exhausted! We had to clean a HUGE 4 bedroom 3 bathroom from floor to ceiling so it would be ready for sale. Just now getting dinner. Going to settle in and suggle up and watch a movie.
> 
> 
> 
> So, anytime Snowball, all eyes on you!


Sounds like the kind of night they love to pick when your exhausted


----------



## Wings (May 12, 2012)

eagles ring farm said:


> Sounds like the kind of night they love to pick when your exhausted


One of my friend's mares waited until the fancy dress New Years Eve party to foal



I had to leave early so missed it and they forgot to film it for me. Would have been the funniest foaling video!

One of mine waited until the ONLY day in a whole fortnight that I HAD to be gone.

Evil, EVIL mares!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 12, 2012)

Ok, I am posting udder pics from tonight. HUGE, and this is after being outside for a long time. I wouldn't be surprised if she gives us a early Mothers day foal! Would be fine with me! She is overdue, and I am concerned her foal is going to get too big, if it is much longer :nailbiter: I am posting a pic of her from the side this morning. Also, when I went to take her pictures, she was leaking fluid from her vulva, dont know if you can see it in the pics. She may have urinated just before I went in.....? :hmmmm:



Wings said:


> One of my friend's mares waited until the fancy dress New Years Eve party to foal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they tend to choose times like that!



LOL



, but I can picture you all dressed up out there, Snowball almost did this to me last weekend, when I got a call from marestare, and a bunch of comments when I was at a wedding all dressed up an hour and a half away! I am so glad she didnt I dont think we would have made it back in time. I am concerned she may need help being her first, and over due, and big sire......


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 12, 2012)

Eagle said:


> I say May 12th as it is my wedding anniversary so I could do with something to cheer me up


Well, Renee, Snowball has 2 hours to show us that baby for you! I think you are the last guess, and she has everyone fooled!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 12, 2012)

Come on snowball...show us all that baby

Please


----------



## Becky (May 12, 2012)

She certainly looks ready.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 12, 2012)

Look at her just laying there what a pretty little tease


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 12, 2012)

She has been holding her tail out alot tonight. Did anyone else see what looked like a contraction A bit ago?


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 13, 2012)

I have her up and she is eating. Eat plenty Snowball and show us your foal tonight. Please!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 13, 2012)

alot of pacing


----------



## HGFarm (May 13, 2012)

She laid down but only for a minute- seems like she wants to but too uncomfortable which is a good sign. Standing quietly in the corner now.


----------



## HGFarm (May 13, 2012)

Hunched up and then holding her tail out- come on Snowball.... we want to see what you are hiding!


----------



## HGFarm (May 13, 2012)

Now laying sternal, breathing seems faster than usual. Rolled to the side some, tail out... ??? Keeps looking behind her. Now back up again- she is so uncomfortable and now doing the yawning thing.


----------



## HGFarm (May 13, 2012)

Down again, now up, pawing in the corner- she is not happy, now going down again. Now FLAT...flagging her tail a lot and now flat again, pawing while layng down... I'm calling!!

She is foaling NOW


----------



## HGFarm (May 13, 2012)

Baby is out and I see it's moving....


----------



## HGFarm (May 13, 2012)

It's dark colored- cant see if it's out of the sack or not... oh, there's the two legged mommy and daddy.


----------



## Wings (May 13, 2012)

Oh bollocks I missed it!

I hope everything is all good, Congrats Snowball!!!!


----------



## HGFarm (May 13, 2012)

It was a pretty quick and easy delivery...	and it was fast once she decided to finally do it!

Looks like some loud markings on that baby??! Woo hoo baby is up... looks like Bambi on ice, lol


----------



## Sandy B (May 13, 2012)

What a colorful baby and long legs!




Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Eagle (May 13, 2012)

Congratulations kara, what a gorgeous baby


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 13, 2012)

Congrats!!! I missed it! OOOhhh pretty Baby


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 13, 2012)

We have a Smokey Black pinto colt! He is adorable! Happy Mothers Day Snowball! He had a hard time finding the milk bar, with help he got a good amount. Then was very active!


----------



## Wings (May 13, 2012)

Great pattern! I was watching him on the cam trying to work out if it was a big white mark over his back or just a blur



Does it actually go across his back or is it high up on his side?


----------



## Becky (May 13, 2012)

Congratulations! I missed the foaling,but looks like all is well. Very handsome colt indeed!

He's trying to figure out how to gallop on those long legs now. Too cute!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 13, 2012)

congratulations on a handsome guy.

So glad all went well


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 13, 2012)

oh I can't believe I missed it!! :arg! He is sooo handsome...great markings :babyCongrats!!!


----------



## HGFarm (May 13, 2012)

I can't believe I actually saw it!! I have not been on much lately and had not been following daily lately. I thought she would have had it the night before, so when I happened to sign on and saw she was still 'fat' I was surprized. Was up late so thought I would watch her for a few and she was not very quiet- When she went down and back up and then wanted to go lay down again, I had a feeling and sure enough! Didnt know if anyone else was watching so thought I would post in case anyone else tuned in.... they would take a look at see what they thought too...

CONGRATS! And glad he is doing well. Sometimes it takes them a while to find the milk, but they do.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 13, 2012)

Congratulations on your new pinto colt! Beautiful!!


----------



## Sandy B (May 13, 2012)

WOW! He is a leggy colt! Love his markings!


----------



## Eagle (May 13, 2012)

He is gorgeous Kara, Congratulations. What time was her born?


----------



## Eagle (May 13, 2012)

Well done Diane for remembering to mention the extra feed, my girls are always hungry once their babies start nursing




Kara your little boy seems he is already addicted to the milk bar


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 13, 2012)

Thank you all! I am just in love with him, couldnt ask for anything better. The lord has blessed our farm. Thank you all for sharing in on this experience and helping me! Snowball is a pro, and has awesome motherly instinct! She had him about 1:35 am. She needed no help, and when she decided to foal, thats what she did, soooooo quick. He is about 23.5 inches tall, has llllllooooonnnnnggggg legs! I will slowly increase her feed and alfalfa, thanks for letting me know! He is just a ball of fun to watch!


----------



## cassie (May 13, 2012)

WOW I tuned in this morning to watch Snowball and see she has a gorgeous BIG colt!! his markings are lovely!

oh and I agree with the others Snowball will need some extra food pretty quick with baby feasting as he is LOL I remember Finn really wore Suzie down for a while before I figured out and upped her feed... does Snowball get two feeds a day? he is very cute and very well marked!! congrats! have you got any other babies due this year?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 13, 2012)

More pics from today. Yes, I am doing 2 feedings for her, and I am already seeing positive changes in her hips, I was just telling my hubby that this morning. This is our last foal for the year, but have been planning for next year already! Now to focus on show season!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 13, 2012)

How fantastic. He is such a beauty



Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## cassie (May 13, 2012)

he is gorgeous!  your kids look so excited to see him! 

you are such a great mum to all your mini's Kara



I bet Snowball and baby will do super with you


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 13, 2012)

Awwww *blush* shucks thanks! We plan on hitting the show ring this year again. Cant wait! My daughter wants to start showing this year!


----------



## cassie (May 13, 2012)

oh how excitiing! you better take some pics of her in her first time out!!  so cute I bet she will have so much fun with the mini's!!


----------



## kay56649 (May 14, 2012)

Wow what a beautiful baby!!! Love his coloring!!


----------



## lilysmom (May 14, 2012)

congrats we both had babies yesterday on Mothers Day



so exciting!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 14, 2012)

It made a GREAT mothers day gift! Along with my gift from my hubby and kids...... They put in a concrete slab for bathing horses next to the barn! Before we would be drowning in mud by the middle of the second horse bath! Hubby is so handy, I am so lucky!


----------



## lilysmom (May 14, 2012)

Hows the baby and mommy doing today?


----------



## Mima Acres (May 14, 2012)

Awwww. Congratulations!! Such beautiful markings


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 14, 2012)

They are doing well. Had a fun day!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 15, 2012)

Ok, here is a Smokey picture.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 15, 2012)

Here is a picture of oyr newest......... Buckeye WCF 2 hot 2 b blue melody (gets both dam and sire names) call him blue.... Have to get family approval for sure! We are in love with him!


----------



## Equuisize (May 15, 2012)

Congrats. What a handsome little man!

And what a special day for him to arrive!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 15, 2012)

Thanks. I am planning on showing him, and watch how he matures, he may get to be a daddy some day!


----------



## HGFarm (May 17, 2012)

He looks great, and enjoying life! I love his crazy markings down his back. Refined, upheaded with a pretty head. What more could you ask for?!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 20, 2012)

Thanks all! I was checking to see when u guys normally worm your foals for the first time & vaccinate? I want them to be protected for show season!

Oh and a side note, my 6 yr old daughter going on 16,lol at church today made the decision on her own unplanned to be baptised, and did a full body submersion baptism! So proud of her, she is truely a blessing.


----------



## Wings (May 20, 2012)

I worm through the mum until weaning time, they get thier first doses once off with an ivermectin based paste.

I get mine started on tetnus/strangles vaccinations soon after and before the shoe season kicks off. That's all we vaccinate for in Australia so not sure if you guys have any that need to be done earlier.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 21, 2012)

Ok thanks! Just trying to get an idea of "deadlines" lol


----------

